# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  जाने थायराइड कैंसर को रोकने के उपाय

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड कैंसर एक बहुत ही खतरनाक है , जब थाइरोइड ग्रंथी  की कोशिकाएं कैंसर की गिरफ्त में आती हैं, तब इसे थायराइड कैंसर कहा जाता है। हालांकि यह बीमारी आम नहीं है, लेकिन इसका इलाज किया जा सकता है। यह बीमारी किसी को भी हो सकती है, लेकिन कुछ ऐसे कारक होते हैं जिनके कारण यह बीमारी होने की संभावना अधिक हो जाती है। साथ ही उन बातों का ध्यान रख इस बीमारी से कुछ हद तक बचा भी जा सकता है। इन सब जोखिम को समझने और दूर करने की जरूरत है ताकि थायराइड कैंसर को रोका जा सके। आइए हम आपको बताते है थायराइड कैंसर को कैसे रोका जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है थायराइड कैंसर के कारण :-* 

*आयु :* आमतौर पर यह  थाइरोइड कैंसर 30 साल से अधिक उम्र के लोगों में होती है।परन्तु युवाओं और बच्चों में इसके होने की संभावना कम पायी जाती हैं। 

*सेक्स :* महिलाओं में पुरुषों की तुलना में थाइरोइड कैंसर के होने की संभावना अधिक होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*विकिरण चिकित्सा :* आप के जानकारी के लिए बता दिया जाये की यह बहुत घातक है, विकिरण चिकित्सा के संपर्क में आने वालों में थायराइड कैंसर को विकसित करने का खतरा बढ़ जाता है जो विकिरण चिकित्सा आकस्मिक, परमाणु नतीजे या गर्दन के कारण होती है।

Attachment 906797

*अनुवंशिकता :* यदि थायराइड कैंसर या कुछ दुर्लभ ग्रंथियों के ट्यूमर के कारण आपके परिवार का इतिहास है, तो आपमें थायराइड कैंसर विकसित होने का खतरा ज्यादा हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थायराइड कैंसर को रोकने के कुछ उपाय :-

*
वेसे तो थायराइड कैंसर को रोकने के लिए कोई निश्चित तरीका नही है, लेकिन कुछ ऐसे कारक है जिनको अपना कर बढ़े हुए थायरायड कैंसर के खतरे को काबू किया जा सकता है। आइए जानें थायरयड कैंसर के जोखिम को कम करने के कुछ तरीके-
यदि आपकी गर्दन के आस-पास रेडियोथेरेपी हुई है, विशेष रूप से जब आप बच्चे थे। तो थायराइड कैंसर को लेकर अपने डॉक्टर से नियमित जांच करवाते रहें। ऐसे लोग, जिनके परिवार में थायरायड कैंसर का इतिहास है उन्हें भी डॉक्टर से इस संदर्भ में जांच करवाते रहना चाहिए। अपने डॉक्टर की सलाह मानें और इस बीमारी से बचे रहें।

----------


## virat143

बहुत अच्छे मित्र जागरूकता के जाम में लगे रहे

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैंसर से डरे नहीं :-

*Attachment 906798

----------


## Apurv Sharma

धन्यवाद् भाई !!!!

----------

